# [SOLVED] catalyst control centre



## lamptable

I get this message every time the computor starts.
[The Catalyst Control Centre is not supported by the driver version of your
enabled graphics adapter.Please upgrade your ATI Graphics driver or enable your ATI Adapter using The Displays Manager]. I tried the latest driver for my video card Radeon 9600 no good and I can not find where to enable ATI 
Adapter in Displays Manager.Any help would be much appreciated.Thanks.
lamptable:ray:


----------



## bhahar84

*Re: catalyst control centre*

Hi lamptable!!

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Are you installed all the full driver for your graphic card, which include the Catalyst Control Center on it?


----------



## koala

*Re: catalyst control centre*

The Catalyst Control Center needs the Microsoft .NET Framework to be installed, otherwise it won't work.

The Displays Manager is similar to Control Panel > Display, but can only be viewed from the Catalyst Control Center.


----------



## lamptable

*Re: catalyst control centre*



bhahar84 said:


> Hi lamptable!!
> 
> Welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> Are you installed all the full driver for your graphic card, which include the Catalyst Control Center on it?


----------



## lamptable

*Re: catalyst control centre*

Thanks to everyone for your help,my problem seemed to be that I did not uninstall the old graphics driver when I did this and downloaded and installed new driver error message does not appear hopefully this is the end of my graphics problem,thanks again.
lamptable


----------



## vodanh

I am running windows server 2008 64 bit. I had 8.8 i guess. installed 8.9 to fix my 60 fps max problems on CS source. 8.9 driver fixed the problem (probably was locking vsync). But the CCC kept crashing. One would think when you installed the package the new drivers for the display adapater would be updated. Trying to revert back to older packages like 8.8, 8.7 produced the same errors on CCC.

FIX: Install the 8.9 cat set, then go to device manager, uninstall the display adapter from there and redetect, then run CCC again from start->programs->CCC->Restart runtime

Thank you again it had been giving me hell since last night.

Credit origin on fix: http://www.win2008workstation.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=398&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=10
Web search keywords: 

OS: Windows server 2008 64 bit or Vista 64 bit

Error Message: 

------------
The features in the ATI Catalyst Control Center Basic View do not support the currently active graphic processor.

To launch the Advanced View, click on the Advanced View button. Otherwise, click Exit to close this dialog.
------------
"the catalyst control center is not supported by the driver version of your enabled graphics adapter "


----------



## tecatony

hi have same problem as lamptable but on top of that I am unable too acces most downloads on the internet. I click on most links they will not open nothing happens . I am also unable too use windows media player fire fox and can not download flashplayer.
this start a week and I have absulutely no idea how too fix please some one help me


----------



## lareinetammy

*Re: catalyst control centre*



lamptable said:


> Thanks to everyone for your help,my problem seemed to be that I did not uninstall the old graphics driver when I did this and downloaded and installed new driver error message does not appear hopefully this is the end of my graphics problem,thanks again.
> lamptable


I have the exact same message appear every time I turn on my laptop... please can you tell me exactly how you repaired yours??? Thanks


----------



## Riskyone101

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

vodanh
tecatony
lareinetammy

You 3 people need to start your own thread for help please.


----------

